# Richmond ORV meeting



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well peeps in the Richmond area, it looks like it's our turn to show face and fight the fight. Jan 17, Thurseday on Broad street. 
Just wondering whether anyone would be agreeable to a pre-meeting meeting to hash a few things out and get new ideas and thoughts, and a post -meeting meeting to get the beers in :beer:and talk about the meeting.
I guess we could use this topic as a sign-up,know who's intersted area.
Wadja' think?
Darren


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Important stuff here......I'm in


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yup*

On my calendar.

FW


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

somebody call me im in


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

When and where? I can make the trip up for that.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> somebody call me im in


 What ya want to be called...opcorn:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AirDown said:


> What ya want to be called...opcorn:


shoulda seen that coming......... depends, what day of the week is it


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*In here...*

...sounds good...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking good peeps. I'll do a cruise up that end of town and see if I can locate an appropriate watering hole. I guess it would be good if everyone could have their notebooks printed, pencils sharpened and all that good stuff.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Meeting*

Dlopez.....excellent idea! I'm way too far away to participate but this is the kind of thing we need.

By the way, do you know that workbook is 80 pages long! Geez!


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

what is the format of this meeting gonna be? Do we have to have workbooks? , or is it gonna be a formal meeting ...Just curious please let me know .....D


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The workbooks need to in by Jan. 31. I was posting on another board about this and got a good idea from another poster.

I'm going to start working on it and then refine my opinions during the meeting after hearing some of the disscusion.

I do think getting together before hand is a good idea, if for nothing else as a meet and greet. Good fellowship is hard to come by these days.

I have a 4 door p/u and can ride 4 adults comfortable so we all don't have to drive. Also this would be a good time to maby plan a trip or two, a suicide run is alot cheaper and more enjoyable with good company.

Anyone interested PM me and I'll give you my cell.....Tommy


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Good*

Keep me in the loop. I plan to say something about us disabled types and the ADA. May be helpful.

FW


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty much what I was thinking AD. Everyone fill their own workbook in and then if you hear a better idea at the pre-meeting, go with that. What I did not realise was that this workbook is 80 pages long as Light Load pointed out. Upon mentioning this to my other half she kind of went into convulsions and started mumbling things about paper and ink usage, whatever they've got to do with anything So, could anyone enlighten me about the best way to go about this. Kinko's?
Also, I was hoping for the meetimg to be just an informal get together to discuss things away from the computer and especially this site as we don't want the opposition to know what were thinking until the appropriate time 
I see about 1/2 dozen names right now, Surf Cat? Crawfish? Others? Come on peeps, we know your out there, we can hear you breathing


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm with Fly Wacko. I specifically went out and bought an SUV because I can't walk the beach anymore, yes I'm disabled but still love to fish. Philly Jack


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have(well Charlotte did) printed it out, and there certainly is a lot of it. We have come up with a suggestion that perhaps we should have the pre-meeting meeting the day before so we can all digest what was discussed. Any thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

For anyone that does not have the ability to print them let me know. My office has plenty of ink and paper.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> When and where? I can make the trip up for that.


Terry let me know, maybe we can ride up together.

Also where do you go to get this workbook that need to be printed out?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Never mind I found the link,here it is if anyone else needs it.

http://parkplanning.nps.gov/document.cfm?parkID=358&projectId=10641&documentID=21567

Go down to bottom of page and click on work book.You might have to download Adobe reader 8 (I did) to open it. It also looks like you can fill it out and email it electronically.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

When you fill it out electronically you will have to do all of it at once. There is no way to save your work, except for printing it out.

So, a good plan is to print it out and fill it in longhand. Then when you have it right, pull up the form and transcribe it into the electronic version and email it. In alot of the sections they ask the same question a different way. So be consistent. And remember, allthough the Park Service is Government, they only have a small budget, so be careful of what you are wishing for.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Link was not working, but I'll try again later.

FW


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Terry let me know, maybe we can ride up together.
> 
> Also where do you go to get this workbook that need to be printed out?


That sounds good to me. Maybe we can split the cost to drive up. Gas is killing me. :--|


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Count me in. Just 20 min from Richmond.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> somebody call me im in


I'll call you as long as you answer!!!!!! 
You don't want to know what my wife wants to call you after missing her party the other week.
Just make sure you don't lose your phone again.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm in, I agree that a meeting a few days before is a good idea. Any idea where we want to have it?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Carefull on drinking before the meeting,,, I seen some of yall drink before :beer:

I plan on being there myself.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Dlopez*

Found a good pre/post meeting watering hole yet? 0900 and I'm thirsty just thinking about it...

Ummm.. BTW, where is the meeting, exactly?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Crashman65 said:


> Ummm.. BTW, where is the meeting, exactly?


Yeah, and when?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Yeah, and when?


 As copied from another board...

Buxton, North Carolina 
Monday, January 14, 2008 - 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
Fessenden Center – Located on Rt. 12, on the right, just inside the Village 
of Buxton 
5:00 pm to 6:00 pm Open House 
6:00 pm to 6:20 pm NPS Presentation 
6:20 pm to 8:00 pm Open House 

Kill Devil Hills, North Carolina 
Tuesday, January 15, 2008 – 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
Wright Brothers National Memorial First Flight Centennial Pavilion, 8 ½ 
Milepost Hwy. 158, Kill Devil Hills, NC. 
5:00 pm to 6:00 pm Open House 
6:00 pm to 6:20 pm NPS Presentation 
6:20 pm to 8:00 pm Open House 

Raleigh, North Carolina 
Wednesday, January 16, 2008 - 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
McKimmon Center (North Carolina State Campus) 
1101 Gorman Street, Raleigh, NC 27695 
5:00 pm to 6:00 pm Open House 
6:00 pm to 6:20 pm NPS Presentation 
6:20 pm to 8:00 pm Open House 

Richmond, VA 
Thursday, January 17, 2008 - 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
Comfort Inn Conference Center Midtown 
3200 W. Broad Street, Richmond, VA 23230 
5:00 pm to 6:00 pm Open House 
6:00 pm to 6:20 pm NPS Presentation 
6:20 pm to 8:00 pm Open House


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> Yeah, and when?


 Public Information Meetings on Preliminary Alternative Options

Date Start Time End Time Location
01/17/2008 5:00 PM 8:00 PM Comfort Inn Conference Center Midtown
3200 W. Broad Street
Richmond, Virginia
Superintendent Mike Murray announces the following public meeting schedule to provide information and solicit public input on preliminary alternative options for the ORV Management Plan / EIS for Cape Hatteras National Seashore. The Plan/EIS will guide the management of ORV use at America's first national seashore for the next 10 to 15 years. Because the Plan/EIS will analyze many complex ecological and social issues, public participation is encouraged and needed. Concurrent with the development of the Plan/EIS, the National Park Service (NPS) will also be developing an ORV regulation for the Seashore using a negotiated rulemaking process. Informational meetings on preliminary alternative options for the Plan/EIS will be held at four locations as described below. The meetings will follow an open house format, which includes information stations and opportunities to provide ideas in the alternative options workbook and ask questions of NPS staff. There will also be a scheduled NPS presentation at each meeting.

Description: Informational meetings on preliminary alternative options for the Plan/EIS will be held at four locations as described below. The meetings will follow an open house format, which includes information stations and opportunities to provide ideas in the alternative options workbook and ask questions of NPS staff. There will also be a scheduled NPS presentation at each meeting.

5:00 pm to 6:00 pm Open House
6:00 pm to 6:20 pm NPS Presentation
6:20 pm to 8:00 pm Open House

Meeting Directions: I-95 take Exit 78 to Broad Street approximately 1/2 mile. Right on Broad Street at 7-11, 3 blocks on right across the street from Channel 6.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

5 PM start time is a lil rough for out of towners. I will try and get scheduled to work in Richmond that day so I can make it I guess.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Ok*

Guess I have to clean up, iron a shirt, dig out the blue blazer...

The indignities of it all...

FW


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Anybody have a red ascot I can borrow?

Thanks for the locale info AD and CDog!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah!!! Jacket, tie and breathable waders. Let um know who we really are....:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I was asking more for the preliminary meeting at the watering hole. I know when the actualy meeting is taking place, just not the one ahead of time. Is it that same day or a few days before?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

My vote would be for somewhere not right in downtown because the traffic is a beast that time of the evening. Maybe right off the interstate. Chester has a Hooters, Unos and Chiles just to name a couple. It's just a few mins. from 64.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Was looking for a consensus on when for the pre meeting meeting. Looking at the time shceduled, we should prolly do it the day before(even I don't start drinking before 5 unless :fishing. But then again, out of towners prolly won't want to come to town twice... Thanks for times and addy AD+CD. I will cruise up that area this after and look for a suitable watering/meeting place.
Did everyone get the workbook printed out OK yet?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm printing a few off today at work. I'm doing one, my wife and son are doing them as well. I don't know if I can come two days in a row, but I'll damn sure try.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

I got my workbook printed, no prob. If needed I'll bring extra copies. Just give me notice so I can plant a tree or two ahead of time.

I vote for Hooters in Chester for a pre-meeting meeting. I'll bring extra pencils so the girls can help fill out the workbooks.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well if the pre-meeting is the day before, anywhere will do. If it's gonna be before the real meeting, we should prbably do it somewhere close. Wonder why they're starting the meeting so early on a workday?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I know it will be hard for some of the out of town guys to more than one trip. Nothing to say us in town folks can't. Sorry guys the shoe would be on the other foot if it were in Tidewater area for us.

I for one will have to work that day and get off a couple hours early.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Alright, just did a ride by/recon. I spoke to the front desk man at the hotel and he has givien me the number of the bankquet manager so I can speak to her tomorrow to see if there's a spare room we can commandere for an hour or two if we have the pre-meeting there. But that will have to start at 2:30 ish so we've got time to discuss everything which may eliminate a lot of peeps due to work. As I said, I will know more on that subject tomorrow As far as other options, there is Byrams across the road, prolly a bit stuffy and expensive for what we want. And then there is The Triple, a upper class pool hall and bar/restraunt, which looks to be perfect. It's half a block from the hotel, has beer specials till seven, and would have no problem with twenty or so turning up and pulling a bunch of tables together for a meeting and we wouild not have to make any reservations. Heather, the bartender was very nice and accommadating. So there we go. I guess with a little input, I'll make the call tomorrow eve. Wadja reckon peeps?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The pool hall sounds peachy to me.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Triple sounds good to me..

FW


----------



## Trish (Sep 14, 2006)

*ORV Meeting*

My thought is to have the pre meeting not on the same day since that meeting starts at 5:00.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Triple sounds good. Just to clarify, is this the night before the NPS meeting? or the afternoon of the meeting?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, the hotel was not being very cooperative(guess were not the Gov.), so the Triple it is.
The Triple, 7:30 on Wednesday, the day before the meeting, Jan 16.
The Triple is near 64(Boulevard exit, then opposite the Channel Six tower on Broad-The big red thing on Broad)I have spoken to Heather , the daytime bartender, and she has spoken to her Bosses and they said that due to ABC law, the would have to extend happy hour all day, which they're going to do for us:beer:. So let's support a local business, have a meeting and get it done, as they say:fishing: I hope this works for everyone and I look foward to meeting everyone. Thank you, Darren Lopez
BTW Get 'yer books printed !!!


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

*Important Info On The "workbook"*

The "workbook" answers CANNOT be saved in ADOBE READER. If you start and answer some of the questions, unless you have ADOBE PRO do not close or save the document. Your work WILL BE LOST.

The NPS agreed today to reformat the "workbook" into WORD. This will allow saving, sharing emailing, etc. It should be done by Monday or Tuesday. There will be a Press release.

The NPS also extended the deadline for the completed "workbooks" till 2/15. That is as far as they could go. This is closer to at least 30 days as we could get.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

*ORV Meeting.*

Wow! You guys are doing an awesome job getting yourselves organized and ready for this meeting. I wish I could be there but I will be out of town. I did fill out the on-line form and voice my opinion on the Regs they are looking at and thinking of. It is very important for all P&Sers to take the time to give their 2 cents worth. If you cannot go to the meeting, take the hour or so to give your opinion on line. It is a long form and process, but worth the time. I am not that great with a computer but take what is there. It is easily accessable on the NC regional report. Thanks and good luck in preserving our right to fish from our shores!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Long Cast, thanks for the update. Nice to know they are working with people.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

***bump***

Believe they extended the dead line and have come out with a non-PDF( Excel) attachment of the work book.

Darren,
Can we get an update?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The document is now available for word, so you can fil it out and save it as you go, then e-mail it in as an attachment.

I work not too far from the meeting site, so no excuses for me not to make it.

I get off at 4:00 and will have time to kill, if some out of towners can't make it for the Wednesday meeting, let me know if anyone wants to do a short get together before the meeting on Thursday.

I'm available both days to convene/ discuss the issues/workbook/whatever.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Keep me in the loop, I can get away most anytime, if I'm not on the water or with a pretty girl.

FW


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If people want to meet before the meeting as well, the more the merrier, but we prolly should stay away from too much beer,as to what Shooter said. Plenty of time for drinking after:beer: We would have to meet at the Triple again, but thats no prob. with them. Don't know if I'm allowed to say this, but I'm going to anyway, Check the meeting summary post by Salvo Jimmy on Frank and Frans site, reelbuzz., He's got a lot of good info there. He said I could post the summary on here, but I don't know how, and don't know if Sand Flea would allow it. Any help here Mods would be appreciated. So another meeting at say 3:30 at the Triple if people want to/can do on the day of the meeting, Jan 17th. This is two meetings, one on the 16th at 7:30 and one on the 17th at 3:30, both at the Triple on Broad St., opposite the big red tower. Come on Down...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The word version is alot faster to download. Some site just have workbook in word and the front cover and maps still in PDF but thats cool. I'm still going to try and print a few extra as per my offer, but the company has now locked up the paper also. I'll do what I can.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

DHL any chance you post the addresses of these places so folks can look up directions?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

basstardo said:


> DHL any chance you post the addresses of these places so folks can look up directions?


Nevermind...found the The Triple...

3306 W Broad St
Richmond, VA 23230

I think the other address is in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Basstardo. The hotel where the meeting is is 1/2 a block from The Triple, or falling distance if people are very tall or falling and rolling distance if you are vertically challenged


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Triple Wed At 730????


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

NTKG said:


> Triple Wed At 730????


Sounds like a deal. I got clearance to come both days because of how important this is.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

See Y'all there.

FW


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

why are more people not coming? this is a great opportunity that we've never had before... we need to bring everyone....


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm there for both as will be the Mrs.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DHL or anyone that knows. Does the triple have parking or will there be a deck near by.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> DHL or anyone that knows. Does the triple have parking or will there be a deck near by.


Good question!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AirDown said:


> DHL or anyone that knows. Does the triple have parking or will there be a deck near by.


on street parking. also you can park across broad street in the neighborhoods..


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

There ia a 2 story parking deck at the hotel.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

As NTKG said , on street on Weds (plenty of it) or in the hotel car park on the day of the official meeting.Thanks.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have spoken to Ralph White, manager of the James river Park system, and invited him to come and speak at the meeting on Weds. He is an advocate of beach access but also understands the need for habitat protection, and I believe he will have some good and varied suggestions that we may want to take into consideration.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sorry guys*

been laid up a tad on the ill side, pnuemonia's got me down, going to have to miss this get together- do have my booklet and am working on it, someone please post up results of the meeting and such.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark you aren't a tad ill with pnuemonia, you're straight up sick, and you're the closest caster I know to get any advice from, can't have you being a one lung. Be careful with that. Prolly won't be able to report tonight,to much drinking gonna be involved:beer: ,but I'll be on it tomorrow morning. Take of yourself or even better, let someone else take care of you for a while... Darren


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Heads up people;
Originally Posted by Ted Hamilton AKA Salvo Jimmy 
I attended the Buxton workbook meeting today. One item came out during the presentation that is not obvious from just the workbook. 

That is NPS is looking for not only new ideas for alternatives as stated in the workbook but also wants ideas on how the various alternative elements might be combined in such a way that they are acceptable to you as an overall plan. 

Thus I now intend to go back thru the workbook and look carefully at each subsection (eg 1.A, 1.B, etc ) and see what item I like best and maybe it is necessary to combine 2 or more. Some subsections may not have an alternative I like and I will try to generate one. I will then indicate this choice of alternatives and new alternatives I generate in the comments for each section. 

So bottom line is I give them an answer on each alternative they provided, along with new ideas where they don't have something I like and also give them a big picture look at how I would like to see the plan come out. 

Cheers Ya'll 

Ted A. Hamilton 
(aka Salvo Jimmy) 
OBPA Lifer 
CHAC Lifer 
NCBBA Lifer 
RFA Member


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Based on those comments and other stuff I read, it seemed like a better idea to skip tonight and attend tomorrow's meeting only. After I see their presentation, then I'll finish filling out the workbook and submit.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The pre meeting was well attend with about 15 faces showing. Thanks all. I feel the main consensus is that we need more people involved, as For Access has been saying all along. There was talk of lobbyists, lawsuites, having a front man, and skeletans in closets, and online petitions, and fishing. There is also a rumour of free takle to anyone who shows at the officilal meeting tonight. Please, please and pretty please with sugar on top, come to the meeting tonight. I will be at the Triple by 3:30. Hasta's D


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

An excellent point was mentioned last night which made sense to me. We need a better understanding of who we are up against. Personally, I am somewhat ignorant in this aspect. 

Can someone post the websites of the opponents to ORV beach access? From what I gather we are up against very well funded and well organized opponents. We need all the "ammo" we can muster.

Pleasure meeting all last night. See y'all tonight.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry I missed it.Work threw a kink in my plans.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Crashman65 said:


> An excellent point was mentioned last night which made sense to me. We need a better understanding of who we are up against. Personally, I am somewhat ignorant in this aspect.
> 
> Can someone post the websites of the opponents to ORV beach access? From what I gather we are up against very well funded and well organized opponents. We need all the "ammo" we can muster.
> 
> Pleasure meeting all last night. See y'all tonight.



Google: 

Defenders of Wildlife
National Audobon Society

Those are two of the big ones.

Overall, it wasn't a complete waste of time. It wasn't a formal public hearing, more of an informal presentation from Mike Murray that gave some background on why the books were out there, what this is all about, the laws behind it, and what they're looking for with the workbooks. It did give us access to bend their ears in person for a moment. My wife and I talked to Mike Murray for about 5 minutes and got the chance to express our views and ask a couple of questions. That's the first chance I got to meet Mr Murray, and he seems like a pretty straightforward guy. I got the impression that he really wants this to work out for all involved, but there is definitely a sense of stress about him. 

End result of it all is still to get the workbooks filled out and submitted.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Google:
> 
> Defenders of Wildlife
> National Audobon Society
> ...


I agree, I spoke with a number of the people there and posed the same question to all of them and got pretty much the same answers from all. I think everyonr is on the same page with this. Mr Murry and NPS are in a tough spot with subject. They have come up with a plan to try and satisfy both us the ORV users and the nature lovers.

Still it's going to be a tough battle that we can't let fall to the wayside. Getting them books filled out and sent in NOW is going to be one key. I asked the direct question "Are ya'll going to look at every book sent in". The answer was absolutly, we have staff in place and have already have about 100 or so back to date.

The main thing I got from lastnight was they are looking for opinions and new ideas. The timeline for the conclusion for all this is about 2 years away so we still have time to make a difference. In closing I want to say I think we had a good turnout. I counted about 50 or so people not including the folks from NPS and other groups. 

I enjoyed meeting everyone Wednesday night and then again on Thursday night. We are close enough in area to continue meeting and talking about this. I have secured a domain name and serve space with a good provider (not a free site). My intent is to get as much info posted on the ORV subject as possible. I will try and get atleast something basic up today. Anyone with ideas as to content feel free to PM or email me. I do need some one with good writing skills to contact me help draft an online petition.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Can't think right now , too much firewater last night.Will post thoughts Sunday night. Hey Cdog, at least they didn't throw a kink in your pants.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks B'tardo. Of course Bluewater is another opponent to Beach ORV use/misuse.

I started some internet research and found at least one group on our side, Keep America Fishing. I'm sure there are more and I'm working on a list to post. The big question is what to do as individuals to support the groups which are like-minded. If 600k plus sportfishermen support the economy of NC then as a whole that is one helluva voice. We need to pull that resource together. AirDown has a good idea with his site.

After talking to one of the NPS rep's I gathered the Negotiations Rulemaking Committee is quite diverse and well represented with groups from all interests. This will help the planning be fair to all concerned.

I don't think this meeting was some kind of "smoke screen" to distract us, but more of an explanation of the process and the roll we can play in it. 

Every good alternative plan has a chance to influence the final outcome, so think hard about your comments in the workbook. Especially as each item in the workbook will be viewed individually along with all of the comments made for that particular item.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Everyone got there books done and sent in?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The wife and I have been going through along with the information that's on NCBBA's site. Should have them done by this weekend and submitted.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> The wife and I have been going through along with the information that's on NCBBA's site. Should have them done by this weekend and submitted.


T, did ya ask em if they could be resubmitted?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> T, did ya ask em if they could be resubmitted?


I thought I sent ya a PM, but I guess I fudged it up. Sorry Clay. :redface:

The lady I asked basically said yes, but when you e-mail your answers in you need to let them know it's an updated workbook with revised answers.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I thought I sent ya a PM, but I guess I fudged it up. Sorry Clay. :redface:
> 
> The lady I asked basically said yes, but when you e-mail your answers in you need to let them know it's an updated workbook with revised answers.


Now worries, thanks Terry.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I would like to thank every one for keeping the ball rolling. Been out of commision for a while. Thanks.


----------

